# Harbor Freight ripped me off



## havasu (Apr 18, 2016)

I was ripped off at my local Harbor Freight. Here is the letter that I sent their customer service representative. 

From a decades long Harbor Freight supporter, 

I went to your local store today to purchase some safety items. The regular price was $8.99, but this week only, the price had dropped to $1.99 for your hearing protectors. You also had safety glasses that had a regular price of $4.99, but this week the price was only $1.99. 

Much to my surprise, when I went to pay, the cashier asked if I was a member. I told him that I sure was, and even provided my phone number to look it up. He then explained that I was not a member, but only an email subscriber. To get the price on these sale items, it would be necessary to pay $40 for an annual membership. 

So now Harbor Freight has gone the way Costco has gone, you need to pay to play? 

First of all, in my opinion, this is fraudulent false advertising. I do not appreciate your misrepresenting of sale items and these fraudulent tactics. Yeah, you may have found a way to rip off long time supporters such as myself, but I will not tolerate these tactics. 

From this point forward, I will pay a few dollars more from an honest business, who hasn't stooped to these tactics. 

It has been fun,

**** *******
*******, Ca. *****


----------



## slownsteady (Apr 18, 2016)

Everyone has to stand up to this Bullsh!t


----------



## Chris (Apr 18, 2016)

Buying cheap products made in sweatshops of which you will spend more on in the long run than buying quality made in USA tools just to support a group of people who then come back over to America and buy up our homes by the thousands to flip or turn into rentals so that the proceeds can then go back to their country and further help their economy.

That is all I have to say.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Apr 19, 2016)

I quit going there. Buy cheap, you got cheap.


----------



## frodo (Apr 19, 2016)

everything  I have ever bought there broke in a week.


havasu   Target stores started that pay to play crap back in the early 80's

they charged $5.00 to shop their stores,  people stopped going and they stopped charging

funny how that works


----------



## bud16415 (Apr 19, 2016)

First off I won&#8217;t buy a $40 membership to shop there ever and I think they will see their business drop right off. 

As to the quality of their stuff. Some of it is junk but I won&#8217;t go as far as Frodo and say it only lasts a week I have a bench vice from there I have abused for 30 years a drill press that has worked great for 25 years I have many air line connectors and hoses going on 20 years old. I have two truck jack stands I use a lot 20 years old. And 3 years ago I bought that $20 jab saw as I needed one to work on the house and I always wanted a good sawzall but could never talk myself into spending the money. 20 for the saw and a pack of 10 blades for 10 bucks. As I was walking out I joked with grandpa that it would be in the trash can within a month as we really had plans to work it hard. The damn thing won&#8217;t die and the blades stay sharp. I cut at least a 100 water piped with one hacksaw blade and a 4&#8221; cast iron drain pipe. 

Stupid move on their part. 

The problem I have with buying name brands just based on the &#8220;Made in the USA&#8221; everything I look for or look into isn&#8217;t made here anymore anyway. The ones that are I think most of the parts get made overseas anyway. It&#8217;s better quality but is also a lot more money. 

I will have to ask around and see if the one here is doing the member thing.


----------



## frodo (Apr 19, 2016)

well.......ok,,,,i embellished a weee bit...

in all honesty, i have a couple of jack stands and ramps also...

i read..http://www.harborfreight.com/inside-track 

what i dont undrstand,,,if it was not marked inside club   it should have been sale price.

what was the exact item you attempted to purchase ?


----------



## bud16415 (Apr 19, 2016)

Frodo I have told you at least a million times not to exaggerate.


----------



## Speedbump (Apr 19, 2016)

Buying brand name products today is like buying items made in USA, Japan back in the 60's.  I believe that was pronounced Usa like use-a.


----------



## CallMeVilla (Apr 20, 2016)

I buy Harbor Freight in a pinch when I'm on the road ... Expect to throw the junk away when it breaks.  Problem is I haven't managed to break anything yet.  We got a sawzall ($25) and the damn thing keeps going.  Same for the multi-tool, which is admittedly under-powered but manages to do whatever from baseboard trimming to cutting grout lines.   Their gloves are crap but their "piano movers" are great.

No sense in buying their nail guns because we want the best (Makita, Milwaukee, Porter Cable, Skill).

Like anything, you have to know what you are buying and why.

And NO WAY JOSE will I ever pay a fee to shop at Harbor Freight.


----------



## frodo (Apr 20, 2016)

bud16415 said:


> Frodo I have told you at least a million times not to exaggerate.


...................


----------



## zannej (Apr 21, 2016)

I've had some stuff from Harbor Freight that was ok and other stuff that either didn't work at all or broke.

Most of the stuff at the nearest HF has a thin layer of some sort of oil or slime and has a weird smell.


----------



## bud16415 (Apr 22, 2016)

zannej said:


> I've had some stuff from Harbor Freight that was ok and other stuff that either didn't work at all or broke.
> 
> Most of the stuff at the nearest HF has a thin layer of some sort of oil or slime and has a weird smell.



That is commonly called Cosmoline and was invented by the military to dip and spray things to keep them from rusting over long periods of storage. 
Here is some information. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cosmoline

I am suspect of everything I buy that is made in faraway places for things like packaging and oils like this. First thing I do is wipe them down and degrease them and then use a lube I trust rather than getting that grease all over me.


----------



## zannej (Apr 26, 2016)

And the sad thing is, I've seen stuff inside Harbor Freight that was already rusting.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Apr 26, 2016)

zannej said:


> And the sad thing is, I've seen stuff inside Harbor Freight that was already rusting.



You live in the south, everything rusts down here, even sitting in a bucket of oil...


----------



## frodo (Apr 27, 2016)

useless stuff


----------



## Chris (Apr 27, 2016)

Those are funny


----------



## nealtw (Apr 27, 2016)

Who would like that cordless hammer.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Apr 27, 2016)

I want one of those laser paint brushes.


----------



## nealtw (Apr 27, 2016)

oldognewtrick said:


> I want one of those laser paint brushes.



The laser should be on the side for cutting in.


----------



## Chris (Apr 27, 2016)

I want the hose extension cord combo


----------



## nealtw (Apr 27, 2016)

I think a few around here already have the Bono glasses


----------



## oldognewtrick (Apr 27, 2016)

nealtw said:


> I think a few around here already have the Bono glasses




Callmevilla has a tool box full.


----------



## nealtw (Apr 27, 2016)

Mine are great.


----------



## Ryan_Ori (Apr 27, 2016)

I guess being a "member" makes you a qualifying VIP. Allows you to get couple bucks off and walk out happy. Yay...


----------



## Chris (Apr 27, 2016)

Couple bucks off worthless junk is a great deal!


----------



## Speedbump (Apr 28, 2016)

I have three of the cordless hammers, but can't find replacement batteries!


----------



## Chris (Apr 28, 2016)

You should buy another. They are good.


----------



## Speedbump (Apr 28, 2016)

Your right, I was wanting one to go with my plastic battery operated fly swatter.


----------



## nealtw (Apr 28, 2016)

Speedbump said:


> Your right, I was wanting one to go with my plastic battery operated fly swatter.



The water powered swatter works much better.


----------



## Speedbump (Apr 30, 2016)

> The water powered swatter works much better.


I haven't seen that one, I'll have to go get one on Sunday.


----------



## frodo (Apr 30, 2016)

I cant stand it.  I am going to get the auto nail unbender

I think it will pay for itself in 6 mths,,,extended warranty, of course


----------



## nealtw (May 1, 2016)

Speedbump said:


> I have three of the cordless hammers, but can't find replacement batteries!



The batteries recharge by hitting the head against something had like a nail.:trophy:


----------



## Speedbump (May 2, 2016)

> The batteries recharge by hitting the head against something had like a nail.


I tried that several times, now it won't work at all.  I hit the nail but it doesn't move at all now.


----------



## bud16415 (May 2, 2016)

Now I think (You are hitting the nail on the head.)


----------



## Chris (May 2, 2016)

It has crumple zones on the head to reduce wrist damage. It's there for your protection.


----------

